# CPT code for second opinion



## jenpham (Aug 6, 2012)

I am searching for the CPT code for second opinion.  A patient came to the officce, the physician spent about 45 mins with the patient ( went over  medical records, discussed about the problem).  Patient doesnt want any examination from the physician, Patient only wants a second opinion.  I did many researches but could not find anything.  Any input will be very appreciated.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Aug 7, 2012)

if the provider documents time and they're established you can bill a 99215 (or 99203 for new)


----------

